
Launch HN: Easily find who is responsible to pay attention to GitHub PRs - AlexITC
https://prattention.com
======
AlexITC
Author here, I built the Pull Request Attention app after discussing with a
friend about the Google Attention Set tool, we agreed it can be quite useful
to have something similar for our current project, and here I'm launching it.

I have been using it for some months, and it has definitely helped, hopefully
it can help you as well.

I'm still considering whether a browser extension (like Google Attention Set)
is needed because Github just released their new notifications dashboard which
has lots of useful filters.

I'd be happy to answer any questions.

Thanks!

